# topsheet crack



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

So yesterday I was snowboarding and a random guy comes up from behind me and lays me out. He hit me so hard that as of right now, my helmet is totaled and I have a concussion. Thankfully, I was able to ride down under my own power and spent the rest of the day chilling at the lodge. When I examined my board, some of the topsheet was chipped off my board. It's on the edge of the topsheet, and it goes about two layers into the board and the sidewall. There is nothing wrong with the edges. Should I go to a shop to fix this? If so, any estimates on how much it will cost? If not, I will just get some marine grade 2-part epoxy and cover the chip with that and hope it won't bother me again. I'll post some pictures once I get my camera working because it doesn't seem to like taking close ups. As I said before, the crack is about 1 inch long, half an inch wide, goes into the board about 2 layers, and is on the topsheet and sidewall of the board.

Also, any reccommendations on helmets that will go with electric EG2 and oakley crowbar?

EDIT: the board is a Never Summer EVO 154,and it was my first day riding it, if that means anything.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

ilikecoupons said:


> So yesterday I was snowboarding and a random guy comes up from behind me and lays me out. He hit me so hard that as of right now, my helmet is totaled and I have a concussion. Thankfully, I was able to ride down under my own power and spent the rest of the day chilling at the lodge. When I examined my board, some of the topsheet was chipped off my board. It's on the edge of the topsheet, and it goes about two layers into the board and the sidewall. There is nothing wrong with the edges. Should I go to a shop to fix this? If so, any estimates on how much it will cost? If not, I will just get some marine grade 2-part epoxy and cover the chip with that and hope it won't bother me again. I'll post some pictures once I get my camera working because it doesn't seem to like taking close ups. As I said before, the crack is about 1 inch long, half an inch wide, goes into the board about 2 layers, and is on the topsheet and sidewall of the board.
> 
> Also, any reccommendations on helmets that will go with electric EG2 and oakley crowbar?
> 
> EDIT: the board is a Never Summer EVO 154,and it was my first day riding it, if that means anything.


NeverSummer's customer service is supposed to be pretty awesome, so I'd give them a call and see if they might be able to fix it. You'd have to send your board in to them and be without it for a few days, but if I had a big gash in my brand new board, I'd try sending it back to where it was made to get it fixed before I did anything else.


----------



## cdrakep (Mar 29, 2011)

So the guy just rode off?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Any pics? 


10c


----------



## Morgan514 (Feb 10, 2012)

If your helmet was destroyed but you are able to ride its a weak helmet. As far as top sheet goes...go to a home improvement store and pick up a steel reinforced epoxy kit. Its around 4 bucks at Lowes. Mix it up and fill in crack with it, and then tightly pinch shut crack with clamp (may want to put a small sheet of plastic/metal in between clamp and board to allow for even force distribution. also will help from leaving clamp indent mark.) This works if you do it right, it's the same process used at many repair shops.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Morgan514 said:


> If your helmet was destroyed but you are able to ride its a weak helmet. As far as top sheet goes...go to a home improvement store and pick up a steel reinforced epoxy kit. Its around 4 bucks at Lowes. Mix it up and fill in crack with it, and then tightly pinch shut crack with clamp (may want to put a small sheet of plastic/metal in between clamp and board to allow for even force distribution. also will help from leaving clamp indent mark.) This works if you do it right, it's the same process used at many repair shops.


Helmets are only good for one major impact. They're designed to absorb the impact to lessen the blow on your skull and spinal column. They're not meant to be indestructible. 

We need to see pics of the board. Sucks this happened and it sucks even worse that it was your first day on the board.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

here are the pics guys. Should I go to a shop, epoxy it, leave it alone? I'm pretty sure it's not gonna be warrantied, no matter how good of a company Never Summer is to the consumers lol. If I do get the shop to do it ( I don't want to mess up ), how much do you think it would cost?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, that? It sucks visually, but don't worry about it. It's cosmetic only.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

^^^^^This. Don't overthink it, just ride it. If you ride it right, it will be worse than that by season's end.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You shoulda popped that guy in the face or nuts, whichever you were closer to. Did he at least stop and say he was sorry and try to help or anything?


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Golfsmith sells a very strong black epoxy that you could use to fill it in a little bit to make it look a little better.


----------



## Morgan514 (Feb 10, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Helmets are only good for one major impact. They're designed to absorb the impact to lessen the blow on your skull and spinal column. They're not meant to be indestructible.
> 
> We need to see pics of the board. Sucks this happened and it sucks even worse that it was your first day on the board.


False, helmets are meant to take hits and survive. not to take one big hit and be done. that's why they cost 80 bucks and up these days


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Regarding your helmet, I know that Smith, Bern, and Giro have a crash and replace program. Depending on what helmet and how old your helmet is you can probably get it replaced at no charge.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Clarion said:


> Regarding your helmet, I know that Smith, Bern, and Giro have a crash and replace program. Depending on what helmet and how old your helmet is you can probably get it replaced at no charge.


thanks man, giro said they'd replace my helmet 
Yeah the guy just rode off, didn't say anything, i was like whatever. So i should just leave it alone? It could delaminate, right?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Morgan514 said:


> False, helmets are meant to take hits and survive. not to take one big hit and be done. that's why they cost 80 bucks and up these days


I don't mean to insult... well, yeah I do. You're a dumbass. :laugh:

Helmets are like the impact zones in vehicles. They're designed to absorb the damage so that your body does not. They can't absorb multiple significant impacts and remain effective.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't mean to insult... well, yeah I do. You're a dumbass. :laugh:
> 
> Helmets are like the impact zones in vehicles. They're designed to absorb the damage so that your body does not. They can't absorb multiple significant impacts and remain effective.


This. The inner shell of the helmet is designed to absorb and dissipate the energy from an impact by destroying itself. The outer shell is designed to protect against sharp objects penetrating through the inner shell. Even if you can't see any damage on the outer shell, you should check out the inner shell for any signs of cracks or deformations. Sometimes, if you smack your head hard enough, even if you can't see any signs of damage it's not a bad idea to go ahead and replace the helmet. Bike helmets are the same way, and any time I take a major spill where the helmet makes contact with the road or rocks, it more than likely gets replaced. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Morgan514 (Feb 10, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't mean to insult... well, yeah I do. You're a dumbass. :laugh:
> 
> Helmets are like the impact zones in vehicles. They're designed to absorb the damage so that your body does not. They can't absorb multiple significant impacts and remain effective.


Ok, do you think a hit from simply another person is enough to crack a helmet? I realize helmets do break if you hit a tree at mach 10 or hit a rock. But not from getting run over by other people on the hill and being able to ski/board down on your own power. 

P.S. You shouldn't use foul language on the forum


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey, buddy, the internal foam gets compressed and is done. DONE, FINISHED, FINITO, OVER, UNUSEABLE. Once the foam compresses in dissipating the force from the impact, and then is no use. If you hit something else again later it won't compress and you'll just get a concussion.

Yes, the impact force able to give you a concussion can and will compress the foam.

Lesson kids: When you take a hard head impact, replace your helmet. Unless you have one of a few multi-impact helmets.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Morgan514 said:


> Ok, do you think a hit from simply another person is enough to crack a helmet? I realize helmets do break if you hit a tree at mach 10 or hit a rock. But not from getting run over by other people on the hill and being able to ski/board down on your own power.
> 
> P.S. You shouldn't use foul language on the forum


Did you miss the part where he said he suffered a concussion? If you suffer a concussion while wearing a helmet, that helmet is DONE assuming the helmet took the blow and you didn't crack your jaw or something.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Morgan514 said:


> Ok, do you think a hit from simply another person is enough to crack a helmet? I realize helmets do break if you hit a tree at mach 10 or hit a rock. But not from getting run over by other people on the hill and being able to ski/board down on your own power.
> 
> P.S. You shouldn't use foul language on the forum


you are in fact a fucking idiot. 

yes. a hitting another person is enough to crack a helmet.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Morgan514 said:


> False, helmets are meant to take hits and survive. not to take one big hit and be done. that's why they cost 80 bucks and up these days


Nope, this is untrue. The helmet doesn't have to exhibit visible damage to be unusable anymore. Even minor impacts such as dropping it from 8 feet or higher onto a solid surface is enough to compress the inner foam to where the helmet will not provide the protection it's designed to.

This is true of motorcycle buckets too, and those cost anywhere from $100 to well over $500. They designed to specific DOT or Snell standards and are not guaranteed to provide the same protection after any impacts.

You should not blatantly spread false information, particularly in regards to safety equipment.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> you are in fact a fucking idiot.
> 
> yes. a hitting another person is enough to crack a helmet.


LOL. Yeah...I guess they think that even though hitting another person is enough to kill you, it's somehow not enough to crack a helmet?


----------



## Morgan514 (Feb 10, 2012)

getting hit by another person will not destroy a helmet.


----------



## Morgan514 (Feb 10, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Nope, this is untrue. The helmet doesn't have to exhibit visible damage to be unusable anymore. Even minor impacts such as dropping it from 8 feet or higher onto a solid surface is enough to compress the inner foam to where the helmet will not provide the protection it's designed to.
> 
> This is true of motorcycle buckets too, and those cost anywhere from $100 to well over $500. They designed to specific DOT or Snell standards and are not guaranteed to provide the same protection after any impacts.
> 
> You should not blatantly spread false information, particularly in regards to safety equipment.


8 feet?!?!? you waste a lot of money.


----------



## braintree (Nov 15, 2011)

Morgan514 said:


> getting hit by another person will not destroy a helmet.


depends on the impact. If the impact was hard enough to get a concussion, the helmet is done. Plus, your brain is worth the money of a new helmet.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

braintree said:


> depends on the impact. If the impact was hard enough to get a concussion, the helmet is done. Plus, your brain is worth the money of a new helmet.


Might as well give it up. That guy isn't going to listen to anybody else. If he wants to save his money when it comes to protecting his own brain, that's his business. Hopefully others who read this thread will be able to come to their own conclusions based on the overwhelming consensus of other individuals.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

morgan = guy who has clearly used his helmet after helmet was useless.

and yes, helmets can be destroyed from even a slight fall


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

We all know someone who was dropped on their head as a child. Occasionally we meet aomeone who was tossed into a ceiling fan, bounced off the floor, and then fell out the window yet somehow survived to become a low functioning adult. Here we have one of those people.

Don't make fun of him. He's a miracle, folks.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> He's a miracle, folks.


i lol'd.
10char


----------



## Morgan514 (Feb 10, 2012)

you guys take this forum a little to serious. it makes us laugh. My friends and I simply kept saying u cant break a helmet over and over cause it made us laugh seeing you guys get so worked up. so on behalf of me and morgan thanks for the entertainment when we sign on to the forum. 

PS- breaking a helmet to us means it is cracked in half and even then duct tape can do wonders  

Once again thanks for the laughs, you guys get worked faster then ski patrol when people go off trail


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

In other words you are a troll


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Those scars on your forehead?

Oh, those are from where your mom just nicked you with the coat hanger.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Been a while since I've seen a troll on these forums haha...


----------



## Morgan514 (Feb 10, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Those scars on your forehead?
> 
> Oh, those are from where your mom just nicked you with the coat hanger.


Morgan's mom recently passed away, that kind of talk is simply uncalled for.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Those scars on your forehead?
> 
> Oh, those are from where your mom just nicked you with the coat hanger.


I thought it was from all the trains that got pulled on her while pregnant.....


----------

